
The Earn IT Act Puts Us All at Risk - diablo1
https://cdt.org/insights/the-earn-it-act-puts-us-all-at-risk/
======
ocdtrekkie
There's a lot of very biased entities behind CDT, which is a political
lobbying organization:
[https://cdt.org/financials/](https://cdt.org/financials/)

